# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The last outing in year 2006

## kuching

On the new year eve, my outdoor friends & I went to search for the path to one of the oldest limestone hills in Sarawak. It's called Gunung Selabur.....the hill which I was searching few weeks ago.

In this trip, we found the right way to our destination but we failed to reach the summit as it was started to rain in the afternoon.


The trail to the hill:






The paddy field. In the background is Gunung Selabur:





The limestone cliff :







_Gnemaspis kendallii_ , a species of forest-dwelling gecko.

----------


## kuching

Snail : _Hemiplecta_ sp.




Snail from nearby area : Probably _Amphidromus_ (_Syndromus_) _adamsi pictus_







A strange looking (leaf of) orchid, _Nervilia dilatata_  :

----------


## kuching

Inflorescence of a species of wild ginger:




_Begonia_ sp. - this is new & undescribed species!




_Ficus villosa_ (Moraceae)

----------


## kuching

_Begonia_ sp. - Probably is _Begonia speluncae_.






_Amorphophallus eburneus_





The fruits of _Amorphophallus eburneus_:

----------


## kuching

The shrubby aroid, _Aglaonema simplex_.




"Arrow-head" aroid, _Lasia spinosa_.





Another aroid,_ Schismatoglottis wallichii_.

----------


## kuching

_Homalomena_ sp. - this aroid is new & undescribed species !!! 





The inflorescence of _Homalomena_ sp. 





I'm so lucky to be born in Borneo.....there are TOO MANY interesting flora & fauna in this island....& there are still a lot of new & undescribed species !!!

----------


## benny

So... This was the trip that Esther was talking about!

Cheers,

p.s. I see you are getting better and better with the camera too!

----------


## juggler

Wow - everything looks alien to me...
And I like it. Thanks for sharing!

You lucky chap! Happy New Year!

----------


## kuching

> So... This was the trip that Esther was talking about!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> p.s. I see you are getting better and better with the camera too!


You know Esther??? I thought only Choy in this forum knows her. :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> Wow - everything looks alien to me...
> And I like it. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> You lucky chap! Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to u too.

----------


## kuching

More photos here : 

http://www.ibanorum.netfirms.com/selabur-eve.htm

----------

